# Need help finding brand or model of my headphones



## Saidrex (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi everyone. Few years back i bought these headhpones (in the picture), only headphones i ever liked, but they wore off already and wire is torn. I patched them up best to my ability but looks like they won't last long anymore. I wanna try to get same headphones or at least learn specifications of these and get similar ones, problem is, original packaging is long gone and there are no markings of brand or model, except what is present in the picture, but i can't tell if it says "950", "G50", "9So" or "gSo". I tried to search every combination i could think off, but no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 1, 2017)

Do you remember where you bought them? If only a few years back maybe you have a receipt in your email?


----------



## Saidrex (Oct 1, 2017)

WhiteNoise said:


> Do you remember where you bought them? If only a few years back maybe you have a receipt in your email?



it was in a local store


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 2, 2017)

I actually spent a good 40 minutes this morning before I posted above about a receipt looking online for this headphone. I came up with zilch. I think maybe think about what you like about the sound these put out and then look for a headphone that sounds like it. Good luck dude.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 2, 2017)

Generic chinese earpieces? Rebrand of generic chinese headphones? Some 1-day millennial brand headphones?



Saidrex said:


> but i can't tell if it says "950", "G50", "9So" or "gSo"


If you flip it upside-down, it can also say "056" or "oSb".


----------



## Saidrex (Oct 8, 2017)

WhiteNoise said:


> I actually spent a good 40 minutes this morning before I posted above about a receipt looking online for this headphone. I came up with zilch. I think maybe think about what you like about the sound these put out and then look for a headphone that sounds like it. Good luck dude.



thank you very much for your effort. I finally gave up after few days of searching. lol



silentbogo said:


> Generic chinese earpieces? Rebrand of generic chinese headphones? Some 1-day millennial brand headphones?
> 
> 
> If you flip it upside-down, it can also say "056" or "oSb".



i have no idea. lol. I decided to get new, different ones  thank you anyway


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 8, 2017)

Saidrex said:


> i have no idea. lol. I decided to get new, different ones  thank you anyway


What I mean is that there are so many brands and knock-offs all around, that the guessing game won't give any results. I have at least 5 versions of fake Beats earbuds ranging from $1 to $20, all with slightly different rubber plugs (not sure what's the proper name for those).
Even some brand-name headphones may have the same issue, as you had. For example, both of my Sennheiser headsets had to undergo ghetto-restoration on earmuffs, because there are no replacement pads for either HD201 or HD465 available in my area.

Getting a new pair is probably the best option, so good luck!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 8, 2017)

Closing this since the OP has received numerous suggestions on the official gaming headset thread.


----------

